# New Router



## hig789 (Feb 13, 2016)

Well I was at Menards today and noticed they had their MasterForce 11 amp 2hp router combo on sale for $99 so I picked one up. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet but I did unpack it. It seems like a pretty nicely made machine. It comes with a 3 year replacement warranty. I know it's not the best but the budget is tight and the cheaper one leaves some room for some new bits. 


They also have the Hitachi combo for $159 so if I end up not liking this one I'll return it and get the Hitachi. Anyone else have or used one of these ? Opinions?



















Matt


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks almost exactly the same as the Craftsman routers, except for color. They're all made in the same Chinese factory as other brand name tools. It should serve you well.


----------



## hig789 (Feb 13, 2016)

sanchez said:


> That looks almost exactly the same as the Craftsman routers, except for color. They're all made in the same Chinese factory as other brand name tools. It should serve you well.



Yeah it has some pieces that look like parts off of a few of the bigger brand routers for sure. Have yet to use it but I plugged it up last night and the soft start is a really nice feature on the new routers. Definitely a upgrade from my old 1hp Craftsman. Now to figure out a table for it. 


Matt


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Someone bought one of these Master Force routers from Menards a couple weeks ago. Maybe he has something to add, but I'll tell you what I told him since I bought one of them 4 or 5 years ago.

There is a lot to like about the router, but I found the base incompatible with any other popular routers on the market. If you want to mount to a table you will have to mount the base directly to the bottom of your router table since you won't be able to find a compatible insert plate.

I also had a hard time finding guide bushings. I found a workaround but it isn't the best solution. Might be a better solution but I eventually gave up looking and bought another router.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Craftsman has guide bushings, maybe see if they work?


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Mort said:


> Craftsman has guide bushings, maybe see if they work?


The metal bracket that comes with the router is suppose to allow the use of bushings, but I never found any way to use it that I would trust. The challenge is finding a guide bushing bracket that has the same hole spacing as the two mounting holes in the base.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

TerryQ said:


> The metal bracket that comes with the router is suppose to allow the use of bushings, but I never found any way to use it that I would trust. The challenge is finding a guide bushing bracket that has the same hole spacing as the two mounting holes in the base.


The metal bracket in the upper left corner of the router case appears to be identical to the one that came with my C'man router kit. It is an edge guide, and not intended to be used with guide bushings. One of the base plates is sized to accept standard (Porter Cable) type guide bushings.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

So I was in Sears today and they had a router/table combo that the router looks exactly like yours except it says Craftsman on it. Also the specs say it's 9.5 amp/ 1 3/4hp. 

It was on sale for $60 so I couldn't pass that up. No plunge base but the table makes up for that.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

> So I was in Sears today and they had a router/table combo that the router looks exactly like yours except it says Craftsman on it. Also the specs say it's 9.5 amp/ 1 3/4hp.
> 
> It was on sale for $60 so I couldn't pass that up. No plunge base but the table makes up for that.


I'd check out that router carefully. IIRC, there are a bunch of Craftsman routers that look similar. I think that the 9.5 amp/ 1-3/4 hp is single (not variable) speed. Not a deal breaker, but what I consider a deal breaker is that it has only a 1/4" collet. I think you're really limiting yourself by not having the capability of using 1/2" bits.

There's a Craftsman 10 amp/1-3/4 hp (27683) that has variable speed, both 1/4" and 1/2" collets, and some other nice features, like a built in LED. It's a much better router. It appears, though, that Sears crazy pricing structure has gone completely loco with this router. Until recently, you could get it for under $120- now the price suddenly doubled (at least with online prices) ?!!! However, prices at the Sears in my area often have no resemblance to online pricing.

I have no experience, but right now a better deal might be the 50429. It's more powerful and cheaper. Go figure! You might also check Searsoutlet.com to see if there are any outlet routers in your area. good luck!


----------



## hig789 (Feb 13, 2016)

jdonhowe said:


> I'd check out that router carefully. IIRC, there are a bunch of Craftsman routers that look similar. I think that the 9.5 amp/ 1-3/4 hp is single (not variable) speed. Not a deal breaker, but what I consider a deal breaker is that it has only a 1/4" collet. I think you're really limiting yourself by not having the capability of using 1/2" bits.



Yeah I looked at that craftsman also. But I went with the MasterForce because it came with 1/2 and 1/4 collets. Also because it was more powerful for just a little more. 


Matt


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

jdonhowe said:


> I'd check out that router carefully. IIRC, there are a bunch of Craftsman routers that look similar. I think that the 9.5 amp/ 1-3/4 hp is single (not variable) speed. Not a deal breaker, but what I consider a deal breaker is that it has only a 1/4" collet. I think you're really limiting yourself by not having the capability of using 1/2" bits.


It is a single speed, but I'm not too worried. It's going to live in that little table for the most part, once my router collection grows a bit more. 

It only comes with a 1/4" collet but the manual says you can buy a 1/2" and it will work.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

> It only comes with a 1/4" collet but the manual says you can buy a 1/2" and it will work.


 Thanks for the info- I always learn something good here. I don't think single speed is a significant drawback. That sounds like a great deal- will have to look into it as a backup router!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Mort said:


> It is a single speed, but I'm not too worried. It's going to live in that little table for the most part, once my router collection grows a bit more.
> 
> It only comes with a 1/4" collet but the manual says you can buy a 1/2" and it will work.


If it is a single speed there is nothing wrong with the 1/4" collet, you wouldn't want to be spinning large bits that require the 1/2" shank at that speed anyway.

Some of us got by for years with only 1/4" shank bits and managed quite well, as long as you know the limitations.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Here in India we have 8mm (5/16") router bits which are compromise between 1/4" and 1/2" bits. I have 3 routers ranging from 1.6 HP to 2.4 HP running all kinds of 8mm bits and I never thought I needed a more powerful router.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

hig789 said:


> Well I was at Menards today and noticed they had their MasterForce 11 amp 2hp router combo on sale for $99 so I picked one up. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet but I did unpack it. It seems like a pretty nicely made machine. It comes with a 3 year replacement warranty. I know it's not the best but the budget is tight and the cheaper one leaves some room for some new bits.
> 
> 
> They also have the Hitachi combo for $159 so if I end up not liking this one I'll return it and get the Hitachi. Anyone else have or used one of these ? Opinions?
> ...


Looks nice! A router is a motor with a collet. If everything is properly align and the features satisfy your needs then why not keep it? However, if you keep thinking of the Hitachi, I would say go get the Hitachi. 



Jig_saw said:


> Here in India we have 8mm (5/16") router bits which are compromise between 1/4" and 1/2" bits. I have 3 routers ranging from 1.6 HP to 2.4 HP running all kinds of 8mm bits and I never thought I needed a more powerful router.


8mm router bits are superior!

12,7mm (1/2") bits are very useful. I have seen Americans use them on YouTube and they are sweet! But they are hard to find in Europe. It is easier to find them in India?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

FrankC said:


> If it is a single speed there is nothing wrong with the 1/4" collet, you wouldn't want to be spinning large bits that require the 1/2" shank at that speed anyway.


The other day I got a router speed controller at Harbor Freight for $20. I got it so I could turn down the suction on my vacuum but it'll work for this too (hence the name).


----------



## scwerl (Feb 1, 2017)

TerryQ said:


> If you want to mount to a table you will have to mount the base directly to the bottom of your router table since you won't be able to find a compatible insert plate.


Is there a table that is compatible with this router? I am sort of new to this whole thing and thought the old one I had would work. I didn't have much luck when I tried a little bit ago, but I didn't get to involved with it.


----------



## 1895 (Jul 31, 2018)

Probably to late but i Got the 2.5 hp masterforce and it screwed right on an older aluminum craftsman table I bought on craigslist for $20 that I bolted to my tablesaw. I like the dang thing.


----------

